# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  احذيه

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.



احذيه عجبوني للبنات او للصبايا يارب يعجبكم

----------


## The Gentle Man

حلوين كثير
احلى واحد اخر واحد
بس لو لون تاني 


يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو قلبو 
مرسي اكتير الك على مرورك الطيب

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووو باريسيا 
بس وين احذيه الشباب!!!!!!!!! :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

رووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمووو باريسيا 
> بس وين احذيه الشباب!!!!!!!!!


من عيوني 
راح احط باقرب وقت 
مرسي اكتير على مرورك وطلتك

----------


## باريسيا

> رووووووووووووووووووعة


مش اروع من طلتك

----------

